# Motorway travel - dog friendly service stations, rest stops and more



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all, with the holiday season fast approaching I thought it would be good to share our top recommendations for dog friendly motorway service stations or rest stops. Between us we should have the entire British Isles covered! (sorry folks from other countries)

I live just off the M6 - every man and his dog (pardon the pun!) uses the M6 at some point or another, so if you're planning a trip to the Lakes or Scotland here's a stop-off with a fabulous walk for you to stretch your legs...

_Jct 28 North bound (approx one and half hours from Lakes) - turn right off the slip road (south bound turn left off slip road). Straight on at big cross roads. Up the hill, over the mini roundabout and drop down the hill. At the bottom of the hill turn into the carpark on your left (2mins in total). This is Cuerden Valley - very dog friendly (no roads, limited livestock, gentle river, fields and woods) you can walk for hours if you wish or just sit on a bench with your flask, whilst the dog does his thing! Only downside - you would need to walk up to the visitors centre to use the loo, only 10 mins walk. _

Let's hear all your recommendations


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

i'm just off the m4 - pop in here if your passing! I'll water the dogs and you can give em a nice walk lol, if you want i can charge you a fortune for a full brekkie too


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Most of the service stations on the mway's have doggy bowls outside!!! and there is normally somewhere for them to stretch their legs. But always ensure you have your own 'travel kit' just in case!
lol
DT


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just last weekend I went away, I couldn't tell you what motorway etc we stopped off on, but we stopped at a McDonalds and all the staff cared about was Bailey, bringing him free biscuits etc. Never known staff to be so nice.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Most of the service stations on the mway's have doggy bowls outside!!! and there is normally somewhere for them to stretch their legs. But always ensure you have your own 'travel kit' just in case!
> lol
> DT


You must have been going to differnet services to me then! - I've found that a lot of service stations _don't_ have anywhere to walk you dogs, unless you want to walk around the carpark, which is a bit grim and can be scary for some dogs!

Stafford Services (or was it Cannock??) is a fairly new one, and dog friendly. There's a small walk around a duck pond and a wooded area for shade on sunny days. There are poo bins, large grass area and a dog water fountain


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Just last weekend I went away, I couldn't tell you what motorway etc we stopped off on, but we stopped at a McDonalds and all the staff cared about was Bailey, bringing him free biscuits etc. Never known staff to be so nice.


That's funny!

When we go through a drive through, Molly sticks her head out of the car window at the McD's window, and they all fuss her and shout other staff to come see her! 
Hope they wash their hands after!!:biggrin5:


----------



## rtk (May 12, 2009)

I dont know about good ones, but I can suggest one to avoid. 

The one where the M56 and M6 meet. The car park is very, very frightening.

We stopped with one of our horses on the way back from the University of Liverpool Veterinary Hospital.

Its surrounded by roads and for some reason the traffic noise and sirens echo around the car park.

Our horse is well used to travelling and she was shaking inside the trailer, this has never happened at any other service area. I wouldn't have wanted to try to walk a dog.


----------



## leonie (Jun 22, 2009)

There's a website with walks at lots of the motorway junctions called 'drivingwithdogs.co.uk' (or maybe .com) - they were at Paws on the Park at the weekend


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Leonie! That's such a brilliant site I've just had a nosey at it. It even has photographs and it's broken down into motorways and junctions so you don't even have to do any searching!!

Firmly planted in my favourites now, won't set off without consulting it   Here's the link... Driving with Dogs


----------



## pet lover 75 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all i am going to be traveling from liverpool to cornwall with our 2 dogs via m6,m5,a30. Could anyone tell me of any dog friendly services on my route.
thanks
graham


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I think alot of the Moto Serice stations have doggie bowls outside I stopped at a couple on the way to cornwall this year with chester and they had a bid field out the back of them to stretch his & my legs too!!


----------



## millz090 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Graham, 
The website mentioned on this thread is fabulous - we travel the m5 regulary so given us some other stops to try. We live by junction4 of the M5 and definitly recomend stopping at Weasley Country Park (details on that website) as got some nice walks, cafe and toilets.


----------

